# The Kimberley - October 2010



## DanTheMan (Dec 14, 2010)

A few more shots of some reptiles I came across in my last month on Spring Creek Station in the Kimberely, after the 1st few 40 degree days things started becoming quite active in the late afternoon, especially Mulga's. Went through a few days where we would see a few every day, I managed to save a few but the mojority weren't so lucky when found by the boss's house...

Frilly's in this area were stunning, the adults kept some of their juvi patterning.











V. scalaris





Sand-Swimmer





Northern Blue Tongue





Female Gilberts Dragon





Lucasium stenodactylum





Gehyra australis





Unfortunately, I found 6 of these things under a rubber mat next to some permanent water, they've definitely crossed the border.


----------



## cadwallader (Dec 14, 2010)

that first shot of the frilly is amazing mate good picture


----------



## Bloomster (Dec 22, 2010)

one of the hottest frill necks i have ever seen


----------



## James..94 (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice pics mate


----------



## XKiller (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok Dan i have to admit 'some WA frillys are nice, I rely like that Scalaris great pictures mate.


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 24, 2010)

Haha, cheers Shane. Sorry the pics came out smaller than I thought they would, they're pretty much bloody thumbnails! 
Here's the full sized one of the frilly


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice shots Dan. Sounds like it was quite an adventure


----------



## Gusbus (Dec 24, 2010)

nice pics mate, how was the trip


----------

